# Differences LGA 1155 LGA 1156 LGA 1366



## macho84 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi if any one can point out whats the difference between these packages and features based on these number any significant changes . If i am not wrong all these support 13 to 17 except the last package. Why is it so. even the other 2 has the difference in one number.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 2, 2011)

1366-X58 Chipset-core i7-OC-Yes
1156-5 series Chipset-1st gen core i3/i5/i7-OC-Yes(P55)
1155-6 series Chipset- 2nd gen core i3/i5/i7-OC-only with K series proccy in P67/Z68

Google with the chipset name for more info

Sent from my GT-I5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## macho84 (Aug 2, 2011)

So for I7 procy which board z68 or x 58 or ie 1366 based board. I need extreme overclocking but stable performance. Under 65 deg max.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 2, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> 1366-X58 Chipset-*First Gen* core i7-OC-Yes
> 1156-5 series Chipset-1st gen core i3/i5/i7-OC-Yes(P55)
> 1155-6 series Chipset- 2nd gen core i3/i5/i7-OC-only with K series proccy in P67/Z68
> 
> ...



Fixed.

IMO the OP should only look at 1155. The other two are EOL.
For extreme OCing,
i5 2500K / i7 2600K + ASUS P8Z68 VPro + Noctua DH14 = 26k / 31k


----------



## macho84 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok i had seen v6gt is good. i also seen one of the member to first own H80 is that good.


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2011)

Why are you creating a new thread every 5 minutes?

Locked - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/144570-motherboard-p67-z68-x58-h61-h55-h67.html*

Same thing honestly.


----------

